# Some pinhole pictures...



## Steph (Feb 4, 2007)

I took those pictures last summer and it took me ages to scan them to put them on TPF. Any comment and criticism are welcome.

1-Thames Valley, UK






2-Thames Valley, UK





3-Thames Valley, UK





4-Thames Valley, UK





5-Upper Slaughter, UK





6-Upper Slaughter, UK





7-Upper Slaughter, UK





8-Gerberoy, France


----------



## Arch (Feb 4, 2007)

very nice series, well done :thumbup:


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Feb 4, 2007)

Beautiful colors and composition.  Great job.


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2007)

These are great!   

    I like all of them, but the standouts here for me are #s 1, 5 and 6.

Wonderful job.


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 4, 2007)

Good job; an excellent series. I love the bright colors.


----------



## Weaving Wax (Feb 16, 2007)

Those are awesome!


----------



## shingfan (Feb 17, 2007)

lovely colors....love them all


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 17, 2007)

Very impressive.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 19, 2007)

Gorgeous.  I love the colors.  Like something out of a dream.


----------



## Steph (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you all for your very nice comments. 

Aquarium Dreams, from your avatar and profile, I can see that you also use pinhole cameras. I am looking forward to see some pictures from you.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 20, 2007)

Steph,  Now that it's warming up a bit, I'm eager to go back outside for some pinhole photo daytrips. And if that isn't incentive enough, worldwide pinhole day is not too far off, either.


----------



## myopia (Mar 14, 2007)

i really like these.


----------



## Greenday92 (Mar 14, 2007)

wow those are great, I hope I can learn to do those one day.  I feel dumb for asking, but what is a pinhole camera?


----------



## Steph (Mar 15, 2007)

Greenday92 said:


> wow those are great, I hope I can learn to do those one day. I feel dumb for asking, but what is a pinhole camera?


 
A pinhole camera is a camera without a lens. It has a tiny hole instead (hence the name pinhole). Have a look here (but there are many other websites) if you want to know more about pinhole photography.


----------



## Greenday92 (Mar 15, 2007)

Steph said:


> A pinhole camera is a camera without a lens. It has a tiny hole instead (hence the name pinhole). Have a look here (but there are many other websites) if you want to know more about pinhole photography.



nice! thx man


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice! I like the saturation. What is your set up? That looks like 120 film, what type?

Post more when you have time.


----------



## Steph (Mar 16, 2007)

windrivermaiden said:


> Very nice! I like the saturation. What is your set up? That looks like 120 film, what type?
> 
> Post more when you have time.


 
Those were shot with a Zero 2000 pinhole camera using Fuji Reala print film (120).


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 16, 2007)

great pictures.  Anyone looking to make a pinhole camera, here is a good DIY using a matchbox

http://www.diyphotography.net/techniques/homemade-matchbox-pinhole-camera


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, these are beautiful. What camera and film did you use by the way?


----------



## Steph (Mar 18, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> Wow, these are beautiful. What camera and film did you use by the way?


 
Those were shot with a Zero 2000 pinhole camera using Fuji Reala print film (120). See above!!!


----------



## KrystofJ (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, this is beautiful... I think Ill try it too..


----------

